# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Ehrverletzung

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## Josef

Haftung gegenüber Dritten,
ist gar nicht so selten, kommt immer wieder vor, 
lieber Hutschi.

Und dann,
Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor der Strafe.
Laufend gibt es z.B. Fälle wo ein Gewerbeschein "verliehen" wird, und der eigentliche Besitzer arg zum Handkuss kommt, obwohl er "von nichts wußte".

Und konkret,
ist nicht das szt. Urteil über die Haftung von Links auf (m)einer Homepage so ähnlich?

Auf jeden Fall: Idealismus kann teuer kommen,
auch für mich,
auf

www.krebsforum.at

----------


## Holger

> Der Bundesgerichtshof kam zu dem Ergebnis, daß die Verantwortlichkeit des Betreibers eines Internetforums für dort aufgestellte ehrverletzende Beiträge nicht deshalb entfällt, weil dem Verletzten die Indentität des Autors bekannt ist. Gegen den Betreiber des Forums kann vielmehr ab Kenntniserlangung ein Unterlassungsanspruch des Verletzten bestehen.


Hallo Hutschi,

ich habe diesen Beitrag von Ihnen seinerzeit gelesen, aber keine freie Minute gefunden, dazu Stellung zu nehmen. Die Ereignisse der letzten Tage verdeutlichen jedoch, dass wir als Betreiber an dieser Stelle in einer besonderen Verantwortung stehen. Da es bei unserer Plattform möglich ist, sich zu registrieren, ohne seinen Namen hinterlassen zu müssen, wäre eine Identifizierung des Verletzenden mit hohem Aufwand verbunden (Das finde ich persönlich auch richtig, da Betroffene anonymisiert sprechen können). Demgegenüber steht o. a. Verantwortung. Wir möchten es an dieser Stelle weder zu Präzedenzfällen kommen lassen, noch alle Beiträge moderieren müssen. Deshalb werden die Betreiber weiterhin kritisch über die Beiträge wachen und in Kooperation mit den aktiven Mitgliedern, die die Netiquette einhalten, wird das Forum ohne Einschränkung weiterhin erfolgreich und unkompliziert den Kampf gegen den Prostatakrebs unterstützen.

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

